# cool gun at FWB gunshow



## xlr8ter (Jun 22, 2009)

anyone see that KEL-TEC bullpup .308? that was a bad-ass gun. smaller than I thought it would be. I've got several .308's and can't imagine trying to keep that thing on target. never shot one so I could be wrong. that is the first one I've seen out of a magazine . the guy wanted $1800, but Ive seen them on cheaper than dirt for $1400.everything else was same ole, same ole. except that slide-fire, everybody needs one of those!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yep ......*

I got to shoulder one about 2 months ago at USA PERFORMANCE. This was another weapon that they had that no one else seemed to be able to get. 

Center of balance seemed screwie to me but being in the bull-pup configuration....... The swingability seemed off also. So-so I guess,just not on my list of "gotta haves". NOW.........their new shotgun is another story !!! --- SAWMAN


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I expect the same ergo and poitability issues will be rife in the bullpup dual mag pump shotgun they are releasing.

Brent


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

looks nice , would love to see how well it groups.
listen to it suppressed


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I dunno...there's just something about putting your check/ear up against the chamber area of a 7.62/.308 made by Kel Tec that doesn't give me the warm fuzzies...:blink:


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Id rather have three Saiga 308.s instead of that


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

:gunsmilie: hehe.......:whistling:


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

still a cool gun


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Gotta give it to Kel Tec, they're innovative. Innovative in a practical way, too. Love the sub 2000 idea. That new shotty is wicked. The SU-16c is bad-ass! Plus, their customer service, from my experience, ROCKS!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think one of the two dumbest not purchases I made was passing up on a NIB RFB for $900! I think that is worse then passing up on a very nice SVT-40 for $400.


----------



## KILOEASY (Jul 20, 2011)

*Svt-40*



jd7.62 said:


> i think one of the two dumbest not purchases i made was passing up on a nib rfb for $900! I think that is worse then passing up on a very nice svt-40 for $400.


your crying??? I traded a 90% svt-40-no import stamps for a chi-com coach gun !!!! I must of been nuts-kilo


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Only problem is that it's made by Kel-Tec. They have innovative products, but the reliability of their firearms is questionable in my experience with them.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

It's a crap cake, pretty on the outside crap on the inside, new design, innovative sweeet crap cake.
You know how I know it's crap? It say Crap-Tec right on it.
and we keep buying their crap cakes.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

ZombieKiller said:


> Gotta give it to Kel Tec, they're innovative. Innovative in a practical way, too. Love the sub 2000 idea. That new shotty is wicked. The SU-16c is bad-ass! Plus, their customer service, from my experience, ROCKS!


*I totaly agree. I love Keltec. I have two PMR 30's and just got the PF9 and they are both accurate out of the box. The first PMR I got was one of the first released and had a POSSIBLE keyholing issue, ( Mine did not) I called asking about it and in two days I had a new , redesigned barrel in my mail box with no request for the old barrel which worked fine so I kept for a back up.*

*AND THEY ARE CHEAP AS HELL FOR WHAT YOU GET. I can't wait for the new dual tube scatter gun to be available.*


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

First look at the 12ga for me, looks like another weapon of mass destruction, soon to be banned before it gets into the hands of too many fanatical right wing tee party x-tremists. Can you imagine the horror on the faces of nanski peloski , schucki schummer and the rest of those idiots. 

http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/kel-tec-ksg-pump-bull-pup-tactical-shotgun/

Im sure youtube has more videos than you can count, that was just the first one I saw. 
Does this thing(rfb and 12ga) have 20 allen screws holding it together too like most other keltecs appear to have? Ive never owned a single keltec but they just appear to be kinda cheap looking, may work but...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*I'm Interested*

I will definately take a look/feel of one before ordering but am definately interested. Hopefully the price will be within the figure that I am thinking. --- SAWMAN


----------

